# Hunting for mini breeders



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I didn't find what you mentioned on the FB site, but I am rather FB challenged . 
I did find their listing on Gooddog.com and she makes a statement there that I don't understand, "We test for what we can control.". 

She writes of breeding to better the breed but doesn't actually describe how they're doing that beyond mentioning the health testing. 

This only means that I'd want to ask her to clarify if I was considering purchase and mentoring. 

It sounds like you've had conversation with her?


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> She writes of breeding to better the breed but doesn't actually describe how they're doing that beyond mentioning the health testing.


Yeah, that does concern me a little, too. Like you said, I’d have to ask her about that. 


Rose n Poos said:


> It sounds like you've had conversation with her?


I haven’t... Just scrolled through a couple years of FB posts 😅. I had far too much time on my hands...

She’ll stay on my list for now, but I want to try to find someone closer by before I reach out to her.

I haven’t fully vetted them yet, but I also found this breeder:
Classic/Eaglehill-South Miniature Poodles - AKC "Silver Level" Breeder Of Merit - Home
They’re much closer (like... half a day closer), but I can’t figure out if they breed blacks and blues, apricots and reds, or both. I also can’t find their puppy contract anywhere. Their puppies are a little expensive to me for being pet-only, but maybe I’m just being frugal. On another note, it looks like their dogs are good at agility!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Their puppies are a little expensive to me for being pet-only, but maybe I’m just being frugal.


No, you're not just being frugal. That's definitely on the high end of the high end.

Of course, I know someone who spent $6,000 on a doodle, so.... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

I'm interested in hearing from other folks here, who might be able to say if there are some pet poodle puppy situations that would justify a $3,000 price tag.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Yeah, that does concern me a little, too. Like you said, I’d have to ask her about that.
> 
> I haven’t... Just scrolled through a couple years of FB posts 😅. I had far too much time on my hands...
> 
> ...


This was one of my top breeder picks before I got Misha. I don't remember super well, but I suspect the current price is higher than the price when I was looking. But I've seen others charging the same so it's not out of the range of normal. Just on the higher end. Debbie was really nice to talk to and very good with communication. I decided against them because the litter timing was less good for me and their minis are more mid size than larger like I preferred. Though under 14" is best for agility so it makes sense. I know they were breeding multiple black litters when I was looking but they have a white sire currently I think. And also do breed apricots/reds. Their dog Christian(retired) was actually Misha's grandfather.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Of course, I know someone who spent $6,000 on a doodle, so.... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Yeesh. 😬 I could maybe see that for a super rare breed like the Barbet, but that‘s like half the price of a good used car! Good to know the price is actually high.


Raindrops said:


> This was one of my top breeder picks before I got Misha.


Wow! What a coincidence! I do want to potentially do agility with this dog (did some with my terrier in her younger days, and got hooked), so it’s nice that their dogs are a bit more mid-sized. I prefer the darker colors, though; I would be scrubbing nonstop at the tear stains if I got a lighter dog. A red might work, if I had to choose one. What breeder did you end up going with to get Misha?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Yeesh. 😬 I could maybe see that for a super rare breed like the Barbet, but that‘s like half the price of a good used car! Good to know the price is actually high.
> 
> Wow! What a coincidence! I do want to potentially do agility with this dog (did some with my terrier in her younger days, and got hooked), so it’s nice that their dogs are a bit more mid-sized. I prefer the darker colors, though; I would be scrubbing nonstop at the tear stains if I got a lighter dog. A red might work, if I had to choose one. What breeder did you end up going with to get Misha?


Misha's from Danube. Her blacks tend toward larger and the litter timing was perfect for me. Other than that I would have been happy with both breeders. Timea has worked with DiMarnique's a lot and they share ownership of some dogs. It's a small world. I am not sure if Eaglehill-South is running any of their current breeding dogs in agility. I know they have run quite a few in the past though.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I looked at Danube... And yowza, those dogs are gorgeous. But she’s still a little bit far for my tastes. Dimarnique’s is about an hour away from me, though! Have you dealt with her before?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

FloofyPoodle said:


> I looked at Danube... And yowza, those dogs are gorgeous. But she’s still a little bit far for my tastes. Dimarnique’s is about an hour away from me, though! Have you dealt with her before?


No but Misha's parents are from her lines. So I think she has great dogs.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

FloofyPoodle said:


> I won’t be getting a new dog for 3-4 years at least, but in the meantime, I’m searching for breeders! After much careful consideration, I’ve decided that minis fit better with my heavily active lifestyle, so I’ve been looking for those.
> 
> I found this one today:
> https://m.facebook.com/Silberhund/
> Everything seems to check out that’s important to me, they do health testing, they show, they allow and encourage spay/neuter after maturity. They really seem to care for their dogs, too! It seems like they took someone else’s in after it got sick, even though it wasn’t related to any of theirs. Am I missing anything? My only current problem with them is that I would eventually like to have a mentor in breeding, and it’s an 11 hour drive one way, so they would not be able to serve that purpose, even if they were willing.


If you live in the eastern US, you might want to check out Aery miniature poodles. The breeder is Richard Bohannon. He lives in North Carolina. Website is Aerypoodles.net. My Zoe descends from Aery breeding as does Skylar's poodle, Babykins.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Johanna said:


> If you live in the eastern US, you might want to check out Aery miniature poodles. The breeder is Richard Bohannon. He lives in North Carolina. Website is Aerypoodles.net. My Zoe descends from Aery breeding as does Skylar's poodle, Babykins.


Will do! Thank you!


----------

